# Is Anybody else worried about the Suns



## T_chandlerfan (Jul 3, 2002)

The Suns kicked are butts, in the RMR and due to injuries. The Bulls essentially have the same team from the Rocky Mountian Revue. 
Which they had no answer for Amare Stoudamare, 
due two his size. So hopefully Marcus Fizer Will be healthy by then. 
So any comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Where is Spell Checker when you need him?

In one word. No.


----------



## T_chandlerfan (Jul 3, 2002)

*Score predictions*

Well Does anybody want to post their score predictions against the suns.


95 Bulls 92 Suns





I said, I was worried about the Suns, but I still believe the Bulls would win!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

69-69

The game will be a tie.

Crawford will have 8 assists.

J Will will have 7 TO's.

Jake Voskhul will grab 4.5 rebounds.

I will eat 3 tacos.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I will also eat a taco.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

A burrito for me.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Theres no point to be worried about the suns. This is the pre-season. The only time we should be worried about the suns is if we need to beat them to clinch a playoff birth. That probably wont happen for either team this year. I think both of the teams could be playoff spoilers to some teams down the stretch of the season though.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Being from Phoenix, I can say with reasonable confidence that the Bulls will beat the Suns in the regular season. As far as the pre-season goes, who knows? Pre-season games are so inconsistent because the main objective is not to win. It's to evaluate and/or develop players for the regular season or to experiment with new plays, schemes, or rotations. Winning in the pre-season doesn't mean anything. 

BTW, I will eat a grilled chicken chimichanga loaded with savory black beans, zesty spanish rice, chunky of mouth-watering chicken, loads of pico de gallo, sour cream, and a ton of cheese. Topped off with several shots of Cuervo Gold or 1800.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> BTW, I will eat a grilled chicken chimichanga loaded with savory black beans, zesty spanish rice, chunky of mouth-watering chicken, loads of pico de gallo, sour cream, and a ton of cheese. Topped off with several shots of Cuervo Gold or 1800.


Kinda makes my taco taste like cardboard........

I'm off to a run for the border (No, not that one, I don't live in AZ)!

Go Bulls!

:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

What are u guys talking about the Bulls and Suns??????


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

That's who th eBulls play on Monday.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Kinda makes my taco taste like cardboard........
> ...


I gonna burn you all and have a Watermelon!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It's after 2 AM, I haven't been able to sleep all night worrying about the Suns. :uhoh: Goodness, if we don't win this game, I think we should write off the season. 

FWIW, I'm going to cook a 5 lbs roast.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I just ate a steak. 

Suns win this one, 106-101. Joe Johnson has a huge game, big Jake contains Eddy Curry, but the Bulls still show their potent offense against a paltry Suns defense. Chandler matches up against Amare in an exciting duel of the younguns, but I think Amare will show him up. Chandler will be contained by athletic swarming man defense on offense, and defensively, will be pushed by a fluid player that is as athletic as himself.

Throw in decent games from Penny and Shawn Marion, forwards for whom the Bulls have no ERob, Rose, Marshall, or Fizer to answer with, and the Bulls just can't do it.

Jay Williams scores a team-high 16 pts, 5 assists, while Crawford pitches in 11 points, 2-5 from 3-pt.

The Suns have three legit big man defenders, making life difficult for the Twin Toddlers.

Nevertheless, the game will be offensive in nature, and it will be positive to watch.

Don't forget the Tums.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Well as far as worrying about the Suns, today...*

I am truly worried more that when I get to Chili's they will be out of Chicken Fajitas Casadillas and I will trash my Direct TV set when I get home and miss the entire Season of games!!!

Seriously tho, EVEN IF we were to lose in the regular season, I would only be concerned IF we were gonna meet in the finals...nuff to that argument, eh? LOL:laugh: :rbanana: :grinning:


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Wouldn't put much stock in whatever happens in the Phoenix game. The Lakers lost to Denver by 22 last night. I don't think they are too concerned.

In 2 1/2 weeks the record goes to 0-0 and the real season begins.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I saw the Suns play the Knicks last night at MSG. Other than Antonio McDyess (who looked tremendous) re-injuring his knee late in the fourth quarter (extent unknown), here are some highlights:

--I think people are foolish to write the Suns out of the WC playoff picture. They've got a lot of depth, star power in Marion and Marbury, and Frank Johnson has them playing hard and focused. They're going to surprise some people.

--They're making a concerted effort to use Marbury more as a scoring guard. Penny, Marion, and Joe Johnson did most of the distributing last night. They could be susceptible to a press, even more so if Marbury's not playing.

--They initiate a lot of plays with a pass into Big Jake, Amare, or Gugliotta in the post, then feed cutters down the lane or guys running off outside screens for jumpers. Marbury and Marion do a lot of freelancing, naturally, and they call a lot of post clear-outs for Penny and Johnson, especially vs. undersized defenders.

--They will put on a press anytime Bo Outlaw's in the game.

--Amare is much more physically ready than Chandler, Curry, Brown, or any other high schooler I've ever seen. There is absolutely nothing coltish or undeveloped about him. He's also more raw than any of those guys, though, and he's going to be a shortish power forward. I don't know what his official camp measurements were, but he's not any taller than Kurt Thomas. He played well, though, and piped down an absolutely sick dunk off a nice spin move in the post. 

--I know some teams aren't taking these games so seriously, but Phoenix came to play last night. They didn't go into their bench at all (I don't know what their injury situation is) and pretty much stuck with an 8-man rotation.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Phoenix is my pick to upset and make the post-season. Unless Marbury has ankle problems.

I can't watch the game as I live in another state but if I could watch the game I would probably eat a sandwich. Perhaps...ham.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Italian Beef sandwich from "The Original Mr. Beef" dipped, hot & sweet peppers, maybe add mozzerella (the purists will object). Side of cheese fries. Drink beer -- repeat as necessary.

I would go with deep dish pizza, but I'm holding off in anticipation of Bama's trip to Chicago for the playoffs.

And I ain't losing sleep over a preseason game. Just looking for steady progress from the young'uns.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

So is this game being broadcasted on radio? If so, can anyone find a radio live link?


----------



## the_disco_pimp (Jul 25, 2002)

*ummmm*

According to the last game I viewed of "Da Bullsssss" The game will be broadcasted on FSNC correct? For all you hilljacks and toothless wonders, that's Fox Sports Net Chicago.

I will fast, and pray for a good performance by the bulls.

I'm not an Arab or an Indian.

the pimp


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*ummmm*

According to my program guide, if you tune in to FSNC tonight, you'll be snoozing along to a full evening of "Best Damn Sports Show Ever." In other words, I'm either trying to find a radio broadcast of the game or I'm heading out to rent a DVD.

UPDATE: from MyBulls.com e-mail --  
Tonight, at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois:
Chicago Bulls (1-1) vs. Phoenix Suns (1-1) 7:30 p.m. CT (preseason)
On Air: TV - None | Radio: ESPN Radio 1000

So there you have it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bad news for those of us living outside of Chicagoland--ESPN 1000 isn't broadcasting any live streaming audio until further notice, and the Suns' station doesn't broadcast Suns games due to an agreement with the NBA. So we're at the mercy of those living in town (please keep us updated!).


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

A can of chunky beef soup, lots of crackers and plenty o beer. I will be listening to the game, I'll try to post some info:cheers:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Bad news for those of us living outside of Chicagoland--ESPN 1000 isn't broadcasting any live streaming audio until further notice, and the Suns' station doesn't broadcast Suns games due to an agreement with the NBA. So we're at the mercy of those living in town (please keep us updated!).


Those *******s! Not very "fan friendly."


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

They are starting

Crawford
Hoiberg
Curry
Chandler
Hassell


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Before the tip off Crawford made a nice little speech thanking fans for their patience and stating they will be better this year.
The Suns won the tip. Missed their shot Hassell nails a three!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry blocks Gugliotta, scores on Tsakalitas on the other end. They are running the triangle. 

Bulls 7
Suns 6


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

crawford is at the line makes both,


Bulls 13
Suns 9:wbanana:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 4 TO's in first 6 minutes


Suns 15
Bulls 13


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Williams
Hoiberg
Fizer
Chandler
Curry


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer just got blocked two times by Joe Johnson.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

williams
graves
fizer
blount
bagaric
 :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6 t/o already!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

End of 1st qutr

Bulls 19
Suns 23

:upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

LOL. Strange, Jamal was put on the bench like halftway through the first quarter because of the turnovers. I think that pretty much hit it in the head. J-Will is our starting pg and Jamal can be our sg or be traded.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

J Will a three!!!

Amare Soudamire is in I believe. Commits a turnover!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is this game being broadcasted on any channel?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer, another turnover. Jesus, this chump sucks.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

ESPN am 1000


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Fizer, another turnover. Jesus, this chump sucks.



He makes my head hurt!!!:yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Suns 29
Bulls 24

8:53 left in the half


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I saw on another Bulls board that the game is being broadcasted here. You have to download their Surfernet player, but it works, I'm listening in now.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Alright, we need to either trade Fizer or cut him at the deadline period because Fizer sucks ball. I don't care if he's a tank because his game is horrible and he's getting schooled by a HSER by the name of Stoudamire right now.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Another turnover by Fizer by charging. God. I am going to start how long Fizer will play if this keeps up.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Another turnover by Fizer by charging. God. I am going to start how long Fizer will play if this keeps up.


It sounds like he is completely confused.:sour:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

A technical for Mr. Bill and later Chandler:no:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Suns 38
Bulls 28


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Suns 39
Bulls 35:bbanana:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Chandler 10 pts 8 reb
Curry 6pts and 6reb

3 fouls on Chandler, Baxter comes in for him


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 42
Suns 41
halftime


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*low scoring is good.....*

looks like this is a pretty evenly played game so far based on the stats....chandler seems to be playing very well, cept for the fouls.....good shot at a double double.. I would like to see this lineup:

Jay Will
EROB
Jalen
Chandler
Curry

Crawford
Hassell
Marshall
Baxter
Blount


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Chandler needs an attitude adjustment. What's up with picking a tech almost every game? At this pace, he's going to break Sheed record for tech and that isn't a good thing.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

guys is this game on TV... FSN? WGN? WCIU?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I tried..got errors*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> I saw on another Bulls board that the game is being broadcasted here. You have to download their Surfernet player, but it works, I'm listening in now.


....and DO NOT have the time or patience to fix it!!! lol....keep the stats coming maestro!! thanks!:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

oh yeah im listning to it now thanks fizer/bama


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

kwame brown was the leading scorer with 22 against philly........he scored 21 his last game......kid is comin' up! i thought he was gonna be a bust


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Fizer Fanatic,

I got your link to work and am listening to the game. NBA, its fan tastic... of course you have to drop 160$ on the package and track down obscure radio broadcasts... sometimes I even wonder if they want fans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot 31% and yet we are up by 1! 

Thanks God for chandler! Good solid game. He and Curry have 15 boards. We are out rebounding them by 7. 

Our free throws are killing us


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*what OS are you using cccp and explorer version..*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Thanks Fizer Fanatic,
> 
> I got your link to work and am listening to the game. NBA, its fan tastic... of course you have to drop 160$ on the package and track down obscure radio broadcasts... sometimes I even wonder if they want fans.


I could not even download the player as I had errors....have XP and explorer 6.0


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*OR lack of freethrows..?*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We shot 31% and yet we are up by 1!
> 
> Thanks God for chandler! Good solid game. He and Curry have 15 boards. We are out rebounding them by 7.
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> kwame brown was the leading scorer with 22 against philly........he scored 21 his last game......kid is comin' up! i thought he was gonna be a bust


I have been telling people all last season and all summer. Dont judge these kids yet.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

It may be to early to judge Kwame, but I am just about ready to pass judment on Amare S... this guy is a man child.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

we're starting to take too many jumpers now... Fizer Crawford and Chandler missing long jumpers


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*WHERE the HECK is ROSE, MARSHALL and EROB????*

This is already starting to chafe my behind! Lets get the freecking players on the court BILL!!! Hoiberg and Fizer have NOT business playing this much....are we already hobbled by injuries and we are not even out of the preseason??? jeez louise....this really sucks....29% fg shooting??? give me a break!:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I tried..got errors*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> ....and DO NOT have the time or patience to fix it!!! lol....keep the stats coming maestro!! thanks!:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:



My pleasure BamaBull!! I had to run the darn store and missed most of the third qtr.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Rose is sitting out ALL of the preseason games, I KNOW THIS for a fact, I dunno about EROB and Marshall


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer hasn't made any progress whatsoever. Hig favorite move. Fizer backing down, backing down, backding down, going up for the shot... Oh, got stripped by INSERT NAME.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Here we go Crawford and Williams together.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Let me guess, NOW ROSE is hurt?*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Rose is sitting out ALL of the preseason games, I KNOW THIS for a fact, I dunno about EROB and Marshall


Or just to freecking old??? Disappointments already and its only the 3rd preseason game....god, the same ol' (insert favorite expletive!):upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Williams to Bags, it's good.



Bulls 52
Suns 62


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

calm down bama, lol dont worry about it Rose makes chandler and curry even better, think of JWILL and Rose feeding it to curry and chandler, and Marshall on the boards, Hassell defending... it will be alright


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Williams through traffic finger roll good. Casey Jacobsen can't hang with him.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Joe Johnson killing us, he has 16 pts


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Joe Johnson killing us, he has 16 pts


Yes he is putting on a solid little show. I can see why the Suns traded for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like what i see in chandler and williams. I am thinking this is just a bad game for Fizer. Currys 7 rebounds mean more to me than the 8 points. 

Hoiberg and hassell are 2-14!! 

Fts again....killing us!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

4th qtr start

Suns 66
Bulls 56

Jwill and Crawford still playing together.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No problems, huh?*

we were only outscored in the 3rd quarter by about 11 points! All it means by rose not playing in the preseason, it will that many games it will take for him to get into game condition....it is NOT good. Got a feeling there is more to him and his condition than anyone is telling...same with erob.....marshall...hmph,....who knows?:upset:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Jake Voshkuhl 2 fouls in a row for the suns, reminds me of Bagaric, thank god we traded his ***


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We r 12-24 on the FT line so far.....that's just horrible.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: No problems, huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> we were only outscored in the 3rd quarter by about 11 points! All it means by rose not playing in the preseason, it will that many games it will take for him to get into game condition....it is NOT good. Got a feeling there is more to him and his condition than anyone is telling...same with erob.....marshall...hmph,....who knows?:upset:


Say it ain't so BamaBull:upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Dude, Curry and Chandler didn't even play the second half. We're experiencing unlike the Knicks so just chill.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I've liked Blounts play this pre-season. JWill a 3!!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Blount has been really production as a backup pf. I think we might have found our replacement for Sizzle. Now, let see if Krause can pull a trade that will net up a top 15 pick in the next draft for Sizzle. Lakers did it by Hunter so we can do it TOO!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry at C
Blount at PF

Amare has 5 fouls
Curry has 3 fouls

Suns 73
Bulls 63


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Stoudemire GONE!! (6th foul)


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Suns73 Bulls 64 6:26 to go. Stoudamire just fouled out. Chandler at the line.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

It appears Mr. Bills plan worked. He sent Chandler in for a quick foul on Amare and he is gone.

Amare

13 pts
8 rebs
in 19 minutes

Bulls force a 5 second violation

4 fouls for Curry


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Alright, what's up with our free throw shooting? They freaking suck... Bill better addressed this situation because we would be blowing the Suns out right now if we made 80% of our free throw. What's the deal with J-Will? Wasn't he supposed to work on his free throw? What's up with that?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Suns 73 Bulls 65. JWill just charged. 5:53 left. Time out.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

They really need to spend time on FT shooting Jesus!!!
Curry another nice dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler has a double double


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford with a nice basket......77-69 suns.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Finally they contain Joe Johnson.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Casey Jacobsen is killin' us. Who's guardin' him?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Alright, what's up with our free throw shooting? They freaking suck... Bill better addressed this situation because we would be blowing the Suns out right now if we made 80% of our free throw. What's the deal with J-Will? Wasn't he supposed to work on his free throw? What's up with that?


Probably just a case of tired legs from practice. Isn't Cartwright running two a days?

BTW, Suns 77 Bulls 69. Time out with 2:32 to go...Bulls ball.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Anybody going to be able to produce the stats after the game?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

WE TOOK 13 FREAKING THREE POiNTERS... Now unless I see the name Dirk or A. Walker on our roster, we shouldn't be taking this much pointers period. Who the hell Jay William thinks he is? Isiah Thomas? For the entire game, Jay got 2 assists!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Casey Jacobsen is killin' us. Who's guardin' him?


He strung 6 good minutes together that's for sure. Last three minutes, all the starters are back in.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

nba.com has live stats and they probably will have the box score after the game


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> nba.com has live stats and they probably will have the box score after the game


Thanks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's the link to the boxscore:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20021014/phochi.html


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

final 
Suns 85
Bulls 75


Fizer and FT shooting drove me nuts!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game over. Suns win 85-75. Curry(16 pts and 9 rbs) and Chandler(17 pts and 12 rbs), the only players who came to play tonight. Rest of the team sucked. FG% - 32%. FT shooting was awful too.

It would be interesting to see this team with Marshall and Rose.
Does anybody exactly know what's wrong with them?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Game over, Bulls lose to the Suns :upset:


----------



## T_chandlerfan (Jul 3, 2002)

*nice game tc &ec*

nice game tyson & eddy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

E rob didnt play did he? Yahoo has him down for 10 minutes.


----------



## T_chandlerfan (Jul 3, 2002)

*link for box score*

http://www.nba.com/games/20021014/PHOCHI/boxscore.html


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Tyson Chandler

in 30 minutes
17pts
12 rebs
7 offensive rebs
3 ast
2 blks


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The guys who really stank it up shooting (Hoiberg, Hassell) are the guys who will be on the bench when Rose, Marshall, and ERob are playing in the regular season.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Good game for Chandler and Curry. Looks like all our young bigs are coming around nicely!

:bbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

No truebluefan, E-Rob did not play.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> chandler has a double double


Chandler finished with 17 points, 12 rebounds and 2 blocks in 30 minutes. Excellent number for Tyson. Remember, Antonio Davis averaged 39 minutes, 14.5 points, 9.6 rebounds and 1 block per game last season. If Chandler can approach Davis' number this season, we're set at the PF position for a long time. :clap:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*DUDE, chill out....its just preseason....*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Alright, what's up with our free throw shooting? They freaking suck... Bill better addressed this situation because we would be blowing the Suns out right now if we made 80% of our free throw. What's the deal with J-Will? Wasn't he supposed to work on his free throw? What's up with that?


right? you think the freethrow shooting was bad? take a look at the FG %.....only chandler was pulling his own....take a look at the minutes logged in by OUR starting five and theirs...and then look at the minutes played by the remainder of the roster.......The bulls would have been beaten by 25 easy if Googs, penny and marbury were in....

The only thing Bill did that worked was to give these bulls another dose of humility. The suns played the players they knew they knew they could play and still win....this one, not even a contest. as long as Rose, Marshall, & EROB are not playing, this team is NOT learning anything about themselves except how easily they can lose. shades of the last three years.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LSF yes it does look like our kids are coming right along. 

Good point mikedc. Guys remember, Hassell and hoibergs minutes will go down when Rose and Marshall and e rob start playing!! 

Amare is a talent!! 

Chandler at 14/9? In a way i say i hope so. But Tyson gets most of his points on put backs. If he averages 14 a game that means the rest of the team is shooting lousy like tonight.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*But will chandler and curry come out smelling like a "rose"*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> The guys who really stank it up shooting (Hoiberg, Hassell) are the guys who will be on the bench when Rose, Marshall, and ERob are playing in the regular season.


the ONLY one who had a decent night shooting WAS tyson....other than him, just look at the rest of this group(FG%)....I mean ALL of them!

who will perform when the rest of our team is playing?...or when the other team has their starting five in the game more than 15 minutes???...I am of the mind that hassell will play much better when rose is in there....hoiberg?....well, he SHOULD NOT be playing more minutes than steve kerr did in the glory years....there is no way to get very much good out of a game like this, in my opinion... too many players not involved...rose, erob and marshall from the bulls and for the most part ALL of the suns vets....:sigh:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Dude, just chill. Jamal, Bargaric, Hoilberg, Sizzle, and Hassel are all going to be on the bench when marshall and Rose come back. No need to worry there. Better shot selection can be improved through experience. What I want to know if that how the hell their free throw shooting is horrible? Wasn't Jay Will supposed to work on his free throw? Don't say it's tired legs because they were running the floor pretty fine on a fast break. And turnovers. These guys haven't been acquainted with each other yet so I can understand. However, by the end of next week, I am expecting the number to trim down a bit since that's what a coach is supposed to.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Chandler finished with 17 points, 12 rebounds and 2 blocks in 30 minutes. Excellent number for Tyson. Remember, Antonio Davis averaged 39 minutes, 14.5 points, 9.6 rebounds and 1 block per game last season. If Chandler can approach Davis' number this season, we're set at the PF position for a long time. :clap:


I don't want to sound dark.. but if CHandler puts up those numbers he is still 5 points and a rebound short of what Brand would be giving us.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not worried about Curry's shooting at all. I'm more encouraged about the fact that he's been pulling down his share of boards in our games so far.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound dark.. but if CHandler puts up those numbers he is still 5 points and a rebound short of what Brand would be giving us.


Brand. Brand who? Seriously, what's done is done so let's move on. As of right now, Chandler, Curry, and Brown progress are up there with the likes of KG and Kobe.


----------



## T_chandlerfan (Jul 3, 2002)

*tomarrow*

should hoiberg start tomarrow at sg?
Since he got lit by joe johnson or should we give JC a shot, even though his is not known for deffense, but we know what his offense can do!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah DUDE chill....but do not expect*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Dude, just chill. Jamal, Bargaric, Hoilberg, Sizzle, and Hassel are all going to be on the bench when marshall and Rose come back. No need to worry there. Better shot selection can be improved through experience. What I want to know if that how the hell their free throw shooting is horrible? Wasn't Jay Will supposed to work on his free throw? Don't say it's tired legs because they were running the floor pretty fine on a fast break. And turnovers. These guys haven't been acquainted with each other yet so I can understand. However, by the end of next week, I am expecting the number to trim down a bit since that's what a coach is supposed to.


......the turnovers to go down when two of the sure starters are not gonna be playing too soon(Rose and either marshall or EROB)....whenever they get back, they will have to have time to get game situation experience with the other starters....rose, marshall and erob sitting is doing no one except themselves any good.

one thing killed the bulls tonight...whenever any bulls players except chandler, put their hands on the ball...period. don't believe me? check out every bulls players FG and FT % and turnovers. nuff said.

I am chilled and OUT. peace.:yes:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: DUDE, chill out....its just preseason....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> .......The bulls would have been beaten by 25 easy if Googs, penny and marbury were in....


Don't know about Googs and Penny...those guys are living off their past reps...

But Big Jake and Marion along w/. Marbury barely played so that's not encouraging...Getting schooled by Casey Jabonson, who seemed to be the go to guy in the last five minutes, also was discouraging.

Couldn't really tell from listening to the radio, but it sounded like the Bulls were missing a lot of close shots along with their outside ones.

Really sounded like a lot of the shots were rushed or not in the flow. Curry FG % was awful so though he got 16 pts, it really didn't sound like he had that great a game considering who he matched up against.

Tyson seemed to want to make a point against Amare, but Amare also seemed to have a few emphathatic finishes at the basket as well as a number of boards.

Bulls just have to take better shots. Can't beat many other teams shooting just 32%.

On a side note, speaking of the kids, Kwame Brown put together another solid game for the Wizards. 22 pts and 14 boards. He scored 20 pts in his last exhibition game. So this kid may be finally coming around.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*I'm allright with this( I think)*

In 240 total minutes of play the team we put on the floor produced the following...

51 rebs
31 def 
20 off

not bad

75 pts

16 ast

8 stls

6 blocks I believe the season average per game will be higher

16 turnovers ouch!!

Not to bad for a team without the presence Jalen Rose, Donnyell Marshall or Eddie Robinson IMO.

What do you folks think?
.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm not worried about Curry's shooting at all. I'm more encouraged about the fact that he's been pulling down his share of boards in our games so far.


I feel the same way


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think you have to look at the WHOLE....*

...picture when you look at stats...at the very least, those stats were put up against mostly rookies and sophomore players....some stats that have NOTHING to do with anyone except the person with the ball in their hands pretty much tell the tale....ft shooting for one....IF ya cannot make those shots guys, you are stepping on your own....and then there is FG %?......31% is totally unacceptable.....this was very nearly what the Bulls 3pt % was. curry did NOT have a good night.....decent....yeah, it was ok....no one cept tyson had a good game....not having the vets in there just means it will be a longer period of time before our bulls will gel as a team....

all in all, for me, pretty depressing. I hope for a better outing by all next game..and hope for our vets to get their butts on the court! GO BULLS!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound dark.. but if CHandler puts up those numbers he is still 5 points and a rebound short of what Brand would be giving us.


Couple of quick points. Lets say Chandler matches Davis' 01/02 numbers this season. Are you suggesting that age 20 Tyson will have peaked?

Next thought: Tyson will always have one thing going for him that Brand won't...the ability to change our opponents' shots in and around the paint. In the long run its hoped that his defensive prowess will more than compensate for any offensive limitations. And lets be honest. Despite still being somwhat foul prone, he's already the best help defender on the Bulls squad. And although the number of times he helps out on defense will never appear in a box score, that quality will never be underappreciated by his coaches and teamates.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Couple of quick points. Lets say Chandler matches Davis' 01/02 numbers this season. Are you suggesting that age 20 Tyson will have peaked?
> ...


Well said DickieHutz.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

About Curry, if he would crash the board harder, his fg percentage would be up. The hard part is to get through that thick skull of his since it's his nature to be tentative like a little girl. Bill needs to hire a psychologist in here to work these kids up.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Couple of quick points. Lets say Chandler matches Davis' 01/02 numbers this season. Are you suggesting that age 20 Tyson will have peaked?
> ...


Hmm, that is what most of the yocals on this board thought that about Brand, the peaking thing, who just turned 22 at the time.

Further, Chandler hasn't proven that any more then Brand has either, so I don't believe that is a qualified statement. I do give you the fact that he is the best help defender on the team, but guess what, Brad Sellars would be too if he were here.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm, that is what most of the yocals on this board thought about Brand, who just turned 22 at the time.
> ...


I was gonna say the same thing I just didn't want the arguementative reply. I agree with you.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

There is a big difference between being in the NBA at 22 and having played 3 years of College BBall at DUKE of all places, and Being in the NBA at 19, with virtually no competition up to this point.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> There is a big difference between being in the NBA at 22 and having played 3 years of College BBall at DUKE of all places, and Being in the NBA at 19, with virtually no competition up to this point.


What's the difference?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Next thought: Tyson will always have one thing going for him that Brand won't...the ability to change our opponents' shots in and around the paint. In the long run its hoped that his defensive prowess will more than compensate for any offensive limitations. And lets be honest. Despite still being somwhat foul prone, he's already the best help defender on the Bulls squad. And although the number of times he helps out on defense will never appear in a box score, that quality will never be underappreciated by his coaches and teamates.


Thank you, Dickie. The reason Chandler is more valuable than Brand is the fact that he has a chance to be a game changing defender, one of the greatest shot-blockers ever! Mutumbo has never averaged more than like 15 pts. a game (correct me if I'm wrong on that), but would you trade Brand for a young version of him? I would in a heartbeat. Now how about a young version of Mutumbo with more athleticism than any 7'2 player since the Stilt? Even if Chandler never matches Brand's scoring, he will still be a more valuable player, especially on a team that needs defense and doesn't particularly need offense.


----------

